
'Impossible' rocket drive works and could get to Moon in four hours - kposehn
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/space/11769030/Impossible-rocket-drive-works-and-could-get-to-Moon-in-four-hours.html
======
gabrielblack
It's just another manipulation of a information to create nonexistent news for
lucrative purposes.

[http://www.wired.com/2015/07/really-propellantless-space-
dri...](http://www.wired.com/2015/07/really-propellantless-space-drives-still-
not-thing/)

